# which years had parking sensors?



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

looking to buy an allroad. i would ideally get a 2005 2.7t manual. i really want the parking sensors. does anyone know which years they came?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It's an option/package available on all years.


----------

